# ESA billing-J0881



## uhlerclarem (Mar 24, 2010)

For the lab requirement of HGB/HCT levels, are we able to use ANY lab results (as long as it is within 30 days of J0881 administration) or are we required to use the most RECENT lab results.


----------



## pygreen (Mar 25, 2010)

We are located in Ga. Cahaba, our Medicare carrier states in their March 2008 newsletter:  "Effective January 1, 2008, all claims billing for the administration of an ESA with HCPCS codes J0881, J0882, J0885, J0886 and Q4081 must report the most *recent *hematocrit or hemoglobin reading.


----------

